# Shameless PSA (I am so super excited!!!!!0



## muffntuf (Sep 5, 2012)

Hey its that time! The Classic Stallion Sweepstakes Nominations are due November 1st! Chair and Organizer - our own Carin Ponder - has put the call out!

This is a no-brainer! DNA the stallion and nominate him - and you have a foal entered in the 2014 Sweepstakes class.

This year for 2012 the 1st place payout was $850 +. Every year the payouts can range differently - some years have been up to $1800. The more stallions nominated - the better the payouts - AND MORE FUN!

If you have a stallion to nominate and are wanting the 411 - you can start out on the ASPC Classic Stallion Sweepstakes fb page. Click on this link:

ASPC Classic Stallion Sweepstakes

OR

Contact Commitee Chair and SUPER Organizer Carin Ponder at [email protected]

Sure would like to see 2 stallions from every area for 2014 - I know we have an outstanding Classic Stallion population out there right now!!!!


----------

